# FE Exam Other Disciplines



## Ledattack (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello!

I am taking the FE exam for Other disciplines as a grad student in ChemE. I have questions on the relevance of the Lindeburg review manual for the new FE exam. The book does not include sections on safety, health and environment. The materials science section does not seem to include properties of ferrous and non ferrous metals, and the sections on biology and computers dont seem to be included in the new exam. Is the Review manual adequate to pass the new exam? Also, how many of the 110 questions should i get correct to pass the exam?

Thanks


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 20, 2014)

I think this download might help answer your questions:http://ppi2pass.com/cbt/ferm3/other


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 20, 2014)

with the reorganization of the tests, why do other disciplines and not ChemE. The new test is really set up that the other disciplines is really for the categories that don't have an individual test.


----------



## Exengineer (May 14, 2014)

When I took the FE exam, it was the same for all engineers regardless of discipline. When did they start giving specialized exams? Isn't that what the PE exam is for?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 14, 2014)

Ozengineer said:


> When I took the FE exam, it was the same for all engineers regardless of discipline. When did they start giving specialized exams? Isn't that what the PE exam is for?




i believe it was the mid-90s when they went to the same-morning-everyone-choose-your-discipline-in-the-afternoon exam. And now the common morning part is gone.


----------



## cathlou (May 28, 2014)

I'm taking the FE exam for other disciplines in early Oct but I graduated 7 years ago and almost forget everything. Could anyone suggest me a good study guide for CBT FE? Thanks.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 28, 2014)

cathlou said:


> I'm taking the FE exam for other disciplines in early Oct but I graduated 7 years ago and almost forget everything. Could anyone suggest me a good study guide for CBT FE? Thanks.


I took the other discipline eit last oct after being out of school for about 8 years. What helped me pass was LOTS of practice problems and taking several full practice tests. PPI has a site geared towards the cbt fe. http://feprep.com

I also took school of pe which helped with more problems to do and provided some strategy.

Good luck.


----------

